# Rubber Bands - Bring Your Guns To Town - Show and Tell (BRING AND SHOW YOUR GUNS)



## JbWo (Apr 13, 2014)

The Colt Walker 1847 Rubber Band Pistol - By Jb Wo

The Colt Walker was used by Josey Wales during and after the American Civil War. This Rubber Band Replica was designed and fabricated at Work's Gun Werks. The SketchUp model and plans are available, free, at http://worksgunwerks.weebly.com/the-colt-walker-1847-rubber-band-replical.html . The video can be seen at 



 The assembly is somewhat difficult and requires some final adjustment in the firing mechanism.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

These rubber band guns are absolutely great…..


----------



## JbWo (Apr 13, 2014)

*The Yancy Derringer Rubber Band Derringer Walking Cane - By Jb Wo*

This was sort of the end of the Walking Canes and the beginning of the Rubber Band Guns and the creation of Work's Gun Werks.

The Video can be viewed at 




There are no plans. It's fairly simple. The trigger has to be cocked. The trigger releases the hammer releasing the rubber band and is returned to firing position with an internal spring from a ball point pen.

For more Rubber Band Gun stuff go to http://www.pinterest.com/JbWoGuns/


----------



## Drew224 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just remember folk, when making even toys as such you still need to have the muzzle end painted in a high visibility Orange.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Just flat very cool!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Just flat very cool!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I guess I liked it so much I had to say it twice!


----------

